# Inbro RSC 1201 spare parts



## ScreenkingUK (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello All,

Does anybody know where I can buy spare parts for our Inbro RSC 1201. We need mechanical parts and also items such as threaders.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

You tried here? :: Inbro :: Single Head Embroidery Machine, Multi Needle Embroidery Machine, High Performance Embroidery Machine


----------



## ScreenkingUK (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello, Thanks for the link I'll get in touch with them.


----------



## ScreenkingUK (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi, I've just checked with them but they do not have any parts. Thought maybe there might be someone in the USA.

Thanks again.


----------



## heirloomjohn (Mar 4, 2013)

i have a brand new one here that was never used outside of the factory what would you offer me on the whole machine and of course you would have to make all shipping arrangements


----------



## sewfancy (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes I have a inbro machine I did home use. It still works but have
Purchased me another. I would like to sell any help


----------



## ScreenkingUK (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello, I am not looking to but another Inbro. I did find a company in France that imports parts from a Korean company who has bought the patent to produce the machines again. Thanks


----------



## broderie13 (Nov 16, 2013)

ScreenkingUK said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Does anybody know where I can buy spare parts for our Inbro RSC 1201. We need mechanical parts and also items such as threaders.
> 
> ...


 hi,
try this : Inbro RSC-1201 - mono tête - 1 aiguille - 12 couleurs


----------



## Tshirt Mike (May 16, 2011)

I have a control pannel for Inbro machine...


----------



## Davidjacob1983 (Feb 11, 2014)

We would be interested in your control panel. Can you email me [email protected] or call 01702 410044


----------



## sewfancy (Oct 27, 2013)

I just ran across your post. I have a Inbro 12 needle 1 head
Im wanting to sell for parts. All parts work except the xaxis
Motor. Have 2 motors that can be fixed. If your still interested.
Thanks



.


philipfirth83 said:


> You tried here? :: Inbro :: Single Head Embroidery Machine, Multi Needle Embroidery Machine, High Performance Embroidery Machine


----------



## kkrafts91 (Oct 24, 2007)

I am looking for a CN6 cable replacement, the one that connects the control panel to the machine itself.


----------



## comingforhelp (Apr 23, 2014)

INBRO was a Korean company which was bankrupt in 2010 or 2011. No more Inbro machines have been produced ever since. I know a Chinese manufacturer took over INBRO and produces INBRO RSC1201. It is Butterfly. Not sure of the full name, like Shanghai Butterfly company. This company has the representative in Fort Worth/Dallas. I saw their videos on youtube by typing "Butterfly embroidery machine". Quite informative and interesting. Google and try the luck.

Cheers!
Khan


----------



## Tangomike (Jun 14, 2015)

Do you still have your Imbro machine for spares?


----------



## Tangomike (Jun 14, 2015)

Do you still have spares for imbro?


----------



## Bordadero (Oct 29, 2014)

Try Mark Robinson in S Wales. PM for his number if you're interested.


----------



## mchambault (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi,

If anyone has any parts or other machines they want to sell please email me on [email protected] or text me on 07568324499!

Thanks,


----------



## grojilla (Dec 13, 2017)

Hello,
I´m lookink for one Panel Control of Inbro 1201 or one Disk on Module for Inbro 1201.

Thanks in advanced


----------



## Inbro Parts (Sep 3, 2020)

I have some mechanical and electronic parts for Inbro IB-C1201 and RSC-1201 machines
some are on Ebay and contact me through the seller. or [email protected]


----------



## IGORF (Sep 26, 2021)

Hello! Can you tell me please, where to find update programs for imbro 12 colors, 12 needles?


----------



## IGORF (Sep 26, 2021)

Hello! please help me find program to update INBRO IB-C1201 II. email - [email protected]


----------

